# stepbrother / half-brother



## minederien

Hello all,
Is any difference in meaning between the two words above?
Thank you for your help.


----------



## Novanas

A half-brother would be a boy with whom you have one parent in common, either a mother or a father.

A step-brother is a boy who becomes your brother by marriage, i.e., when your mother or father re-marries.  But this boy is not related to you by blood.


----------



## massromantic

Yes! A half-brother shares one parent with you, while a step-brother is  only family by marriage (no blood relation).


----------



## Keith Bradford

Yes.

*Half-brother* = same father, different mother (or vice versa).
*Stepbrother* = son (from a previous marriage) of a step-father or step-mother 
...and for completeness:
*Brother-in-law* = sister's husband or wife's brother.

Unfortunately, French only has one word _beau-frère_ for the last two, I think?


----------



## Choupette321

we tend not to use "beau-frère" for "stepbrother", to avoid confusion with "brother-in-law". We use a circumlocution such as "le fils de son beau-père ou de sa belle-mère)" (beau-père and belle-mère being themselves confusing, as they mean step-mother/father, as well as father/mother-in-law)

french official need to work on that to get us new terms ;-)


----------



## minederien

Merci.
Yes, French does have one word for both.
Thanks to all three


----------



## itka

> Unfortunately, French only has one word _beau-frère_ for the last two, I think?


Pas exactement.
Mon beau-frère est le frère de mon mari ou le mari de ma sœur, mais jamais le fils d'un précédent mariage de mon père ou de ma mère.
A ma connaissance, il n'y a pas de mot pour désigner celui-ci.


----------



## quantum

If it's the son of your father and not your mother (et inversement) we use "demi-frère". 
I only use "beau frère" for the husband of my sister or the brother of my husband/wife


----------



## andyrew

The french people I have had to explain that I have a step family to, told me I should use demi-frère for step brother but beau-père for stepfather

but I don't quite understand why


----------



## ljacobs12

I teach high school French, and my textbook translates demi-frère/demi-soeur as "step brother/sister."  I would think that this would mean "half brother/sister."  I know that the terms "beau frère/ belle soeur" mean "brother/sister-in-law, but could one also use "beau frère/belle soeur" for step brother/sister?  I thought that I had learned this at some point.  If not, is there another word for "half brother/sister?"


----------



## petit1

Yes, we use beau-frère and belle-soeur in both meanings. stepbrother or half brother (beau-père and belle-mère, too: step father and father- in- law))


----------



## ljacobs12

Merci!  Et demi-frère/soeur?  On peut l'employer pour "half brother/sister" ou "step brother/sister?"


----------



## petit1

stepsister = belle-soeur or demi-soeur


----------



## ljacobs12

petit1 said:


> stepsister = belle-soeur or demi-soeur


Merci!  J'apprécie beaucoup vos renseignments!


----------



## Micia93

ljacobs12 said:


> Merci!  Et demi-frère/soeur?  On peut l'employer pour "half brother/sister" ou "step brother/sister?"



Je n'ai Jamais entendu "half-brother/sister" : ça correspond à "demi-frère/soeur"?


----------



## Mauricet

Un demi-frère, une demi-sœur, c'est quelqu'un avec qui on a un parent (père ou mère) commun.


----------



## Chimel

Mauricet said:


> Un demi-frère, une demi-sœur, c'est quelqu'un avec qui on a un parent (père ou mère) commun.


Je confirme.

Pour moi:
- frère/sœur avec qui on a un parent en commun: demi-frère, demi-soeur
- garçon/fille qui devient en quelque sorte votre frère/sœur dans une famille recomposée parce qu'il/elle est le fils/la fille du nouveau partenaire de votre parent : à ce jour, pas vraiment de terme consacré en français correspondant à "stepbrother/stepsister". Il me semble parfois entendre "demi-frère/demi-soeur" dans ce sens-là aussi, mais en tout cas pas "beau-frère/belle-soeur" (contrairement à ce que dit Petit ci-dessus).


----------



## Micia93

Mauricet said:


> Un demi-frère, une demi-sœur, c'est quelqu'un avec qui on a un parent (père ou mère) commun.



Oui bien sûr, mais cela correspond-il à "half-brother/sister"?


----------



## Mauricet

itka said:


> Mon beau-frère est le frère de mon mari ou le mari de ma sœur, mais jamais le fils d'un précédent mariage de mon père ou de ma mère.
> A ma connaissance, il n'y a pas de mot pour désigner celui-ci.


Si, justement : c'est mon *demi-frère*. Ce qui n'a pas encore de nom, c'est le fils d'un précédent mariage du nouveau mari de ma mère (ou de la nouvelle épouse de mon père).


----------



## eno2

andyrew said:


> but I don't quite understand why



I've been looking for and comparing definitions for an hour now and I'm finally giving up on it. 
I will have to bring myself to do as petit1 says 


petit1 said:


> Yes, we use* beau-frère and belle-soeur* in both meanings. stepbrother or half brother )


 but I hate it because 'stepbrother' doesn't have anything to do with my wife (I would hope). Mon beau-frère pour moi reste aussi le frère de mon épouse. Heureusement, très heureusement, demi-frère ne pose aucun problème pour moi, for 'half-brother'.


----------



## Cigaloune

Stepbrother, stepsister correspondraient à frère ou soeur par alliance.
Brother-in-law= beau-frère
Half-brother=demi-frère


----------



## etmum

Je viens de trouver sur le site du Sénat français Familles monoparentales, familles recomposées : un défi pour la société française. Rapport d'information sur l'activité de la délégation aux droits des femmes et à l'égalité des chances entre les hommes et les femmes pour l'année 2005-2006, le terme officiel apparemment pour stepbrother / stepsister, c'est quasi-frère / quasi-soeur :
 "La prise en compte des demi-frères et demi-soeurs, c'est-à-dire des enfants qui partagent un parent en commun, conduit à étendre la définition des fratries, puisque certains de ces enfants sont alors *des « quasi-frères » ou « quasi-soeurs », soit des enfants sans lien de sang mais dont les parents forment un couple.* Encore des quasi-frères ou quasi-soeurs qui ne résident pas ensemble ne se considèrent-ils pas forcément comme frères ou soeurs. "
Pourtant,  est-ce que les gens vont comprendre si je l'utilise dans une traduction. Cruel dilemme.


----------



## tartopom

Je te comprends, etmum, quand tu parle de ton quasi-frère. C'est-à-dire pas ton demi-frère / half-brother mais le fils de la femme de ton père - qui n'est pas ta mère ou le fils du mari de ta mère - qui n'est pas ton père = ton stepbrother.
Et je pense que le contexte aiderait à comprendre ce que tu veux dire.


----------



## OLN

On en a parlé dans le forum FS l'an dernier : demi-frère, demi-sœur / quasi-frère, quasi-sœur (famille recomposée)


----------



## bearded

Si mes parents ont adopté un enfant - qui est ainsi devenu mon frère - est-ce que pour moi il est un_ step brother_  (en français 'quasi-frère')?


----------



## tartopom

Pour moi, si tes parents ont adopté un enfant, alors c'est ton frère. Ton frère adoptif si tu veux dire ça.
Mais pas ton stepbrother / quasi-frère. Il faudrait que cet enfant soit le fils de ton stepfather ou de ta stepmother pour qu'il soit ton stepbrother.


----------



## Keith Bradford

D'accord avec Tartopom (#30).  This is *adopted brother, adoptive brother* or *brother by adoption* in English.  (Those three terms are in order of declining popularity.)


----------



## tartopom

OOOps I forgot an s. quand tu parle*s *-post 23. I'm sorry.


----------



## WestFevalia

Je suis d'accord que les trois expressions _half-brother_, _brother-in-law _et _adopted_/_adoptive brother _deviennent respectivement *demi-frère*, *beau-frère *et *frère adoptif*.

Il n'y a plus d'équivalent français pour _stepbrother _mais quand on lit des contes (même de vieilles éditions), on s'aperçoit que le fils de la belle-mère ou du beau-père est quand même appelé *demi-frère *en français.

Mais tout à l'heure j'ai trouvé sur le Wiktionnaire d'anciens mots qui correspondent à certains "steprelatives" en anglais:
- _stepmother_: *marâtre*
- _stepfather_: *parâtre*
- _stepson_: *filsâtre*
- _stepdaughter_: *fillâtre*
Ils ne sont plus utilisés de nos jours (à part *marâtre *dans le sens de méchante belle-mère à la Cendrillon) mais en cherchant sur Google Books, voilà ce que j'ai trouvé :
- *frèrâtre *(cinq occurrences) et *frarâtre *(une seule occurrence)
- *sorâtre *(huit occurrences) et *soeurâtre *(sept occurrences)
Honnêtement, je ne les connaissais pas. Je vois aussi que dans l'un des résultats pour *frèrâtre*, l'auteur précise : "_il est dit qu'il était frèrâtre, c'est-à-dire beau-frère_".


----------

